# Your MTS is abated if...



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

- you haven't bought a fish/livestock in two years
- you have downsized to half of whatever number of tanks you have had
- you haven't visited a lfs in the past 6 months
- you can easily find some spare money in your pockets


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds about right.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It isnt healed. Its just in remission.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hah...like anybody could do that.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Its not in remission... Once an addict you're always an addict. Will power will save us! Or fear of being kicked out by the spouse 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

My remission is based on the monetary remission of my wallet!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Its not in remission... Once an addict you're always an addict. Will power will save us! Or fear of being kicked out by the spouse
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Are you kidding? Whoever has the most tanks keeps the house! No way I'm moving all 6 of them!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Are you kidding? Whoever has the most tanks keeps the house! No way I'm moving all 6 of them!!!


I BOUGHT the place we were RENTING in part because I didn't want to move all my MTS collection. In my experience, many of us are OCD and so even if we downsize, down the road, the itch will be back and the MTS will be back, so yeah - remission but NOT cured.

For instance, I consider myself to have downsized over the last two years (second daughter born so need more room for the kids), cause I went from well over 800 gallons of salt and about 150g of fw (almost 1000g total volume in tanks/sumps) to just over 300g salt and 230g fw.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Agreed Seahorse. I was down to one 75G for a couple years when my son was born. As soon as we sold or condo and bought our house.... 120G, 75G, 55G, 2 x 40G, 2 x 20G and a 15G. MTS defined.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no hope , my plans to downsize worked for like 2 weeks im right back to where i was before but instead of a bunch of smaller breeder tanks i set up another couple big ones...there is no cure, no healing just stages of sickness, your at the peak when your considering renting a place just to put your tanks......


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, MTS is a syndrome, so it could not be healed. Instead, it can be abated or be in remission. Title corrected.



TomC said:


> It isnt healed. Its just in remission.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

For those of us that are ignorant when it comes to fish talk what does MTS stand for?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

mts= multiple tank syndrome...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> mts= multiple tank syndrome...


OMG do I require medical intervention???? There are 20 tanks here and I'm still thinking of expanding. It stated with one 55 gallon tank!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just need one huge planted tank, say 3000 gal or so...throw everything into it....problem solved lol no more MTS....or did it just develop into BTS?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Its a progressive condition... It starts as mts then turns into bts and then mbts... When you hit that stage... All hope is lost

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Its a progressive condition... It starts as mts then turns into bts and then mbts... When you hit that stage... All hope is lost


Been there, done that, have the 6' rectangular indents in my concrete floor as evidence:bigsmile: (jk about the dents)


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Well if you guys are looking for a solution or need some hope..I will be your answer..if you know what I mean  And i'm sure many others will be happy to help with the problem


----------

